# Push daggers



## LilleTiger (May 6, 2003)

Hi all!

I'm, considering purchasing a push dagger for self defence purpose. I am leaning towards a small model attached to a necklace. But which model is the best? Should i go with serrated or straight? I'd like a double edged PD but i cant seem to find a site that sell's them necklace-size. Can anybody help me with some linx and/or some personal oppinions regarding my choice of PD?

/karma!


----------



## Despairbear (May 6, 2003)

I suggest you talk to your local law enforcement. Here where I live carrying a punch dagger will land you in jail pretty damn fast.



Despair Bear


----------



## Phil Elmore (May 6, 2003)

Don't talk to law enforcement;  check your state's penal code instead.  Police officers often aren't as up on the letter of the law as they could be and might give you misinformation out of an earnest desire to help you.

Push daggers are very often illegal, so you need to check carefully.  They're illegal in all of Canada, for example.


----------



## LilleTiger (May 6, 2003)

I live in Denmark, Europe, where non-automatic knives are very legal (this also inludes push-daggers). Could you please help me with some real info?

/karma!


----------



## yilisifu (May 6, 2003)

Yes, check with the local County Attorney's office.  In some states, a double-edged knife is illegal to carry.

A push-dagger which is worn round the neck would seem to me to be very small.  Maybe too small to be truly useable.


----------



## LilleTiger (May 7, 2003)

The blade is around two inches. With the correct sharpening, that should be sufficient.


----------



## Samurai (May 7, 2003)

Check this website out.

http://www.eknifeworks.com

They have push daggers.  Honestly, 2 inches is MORE then enough knife to protect yourself with.  There is no need to carry a 4 inch blade around your neck.

I have used a push dagger on a sideway belt case.  It is very fast to get to and very concealed but still in the open.

Thanks
jeremy bays


----------



## Aaron (May 7, 2003)

I carry a cold steel, safe keeper II as a back-up weapon at work.  It's been a great purchase for me.  It's got a 3 3/4 inch blade and was a little bigger than I expected but it's worked out nicely.

I've been very impressed with cold steel products, but I'm not an "expert" on knives by any stretch!

Aaron


----------



## LilleTiger (May 8, 2003)

Thanks alot!


----------



## knifeman.dk (May 8, 2003)

Hej LilleTiger
Du tager toget el. bilen til Kbh. går ind i Arms Gallery (find adr. på krak.dk) og spørger ang. lille neck-double edged push daggert. Her kan du købe dem (nedenunder disken, hvis du forstår...)
ps. den er ulovlig i DK. 
Du kan jo også tale med peter gaarde i taulov, hvis jeg husker korrekt træner du hos ham!? Han burde kunne skaffe dig sådan genstande ved at trække på folk han kender.
mvh knifeman.dk


----------



## KenpoGirl (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knifeman.dk _
> *Hej LilleTiger
> Du tager toget el. bilen til Kbh. går ind i Arms Gallery (find adr. på krak.dk) og spørger ang. lille neck-double edged push daggert. Her kan du købe dem (nedenunder disken, hvis du forstår...)
> ps. den er ulovlig i DK.
> ...



  

Well all I can say is ..........  "It's all Danish to me."    :boing1:

heh heh heh


----------



## knifeman.dk (May 9, 2003)

A quick translation would be something like this:
 you should look under the counter at your local cutlery shop!
.... and then a lot of inside information on really well kept secrets  
knifeman.dk


----------

